# I think I might have a problem



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I constantly look out my front and back window of my house. Walk the property scratching my head pondering. Drive to run my errands constantly looking and wondering. Shaking my head at neighbors why there doing certain things. I have I think a extreme lawn addiction.I run errands and look at lawns. I watch neighbors do things to there lawns and need to control myself from stopping them thinking no that's totally wrong. I walk my property 3 times a day thinking of a new game plan attacking any issues I see. It's definitely a problem.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

My girlfriend says I have a problem. When we drive around I point out all the problems other people have with their lawns.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I can relate to these postings. You're not alone.

I think this site may be less of a solution to these problems, and more of a way to perpetuate the issue or even take it to the next level.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

My wife thinks I'm a psycho.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

M32075 said:


> I constantly look out my front and back window of my house. Walk the property scratching my head pondering. Drive to run my errands constantly looking and wondering. Shaking my head at neighbors why there doing certain things. I have I think a extreme lawn addiction.I run errands and look at lawns. I watch neighbors do things to there lawns and need to control myself from stopping them thinking no that's totally wrong. I walk my property 3 times a day thinking of a new game plan attacking any issues I see. It's definitely a problem.


 ^+1


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

I think we can all get this way! I take a stroll through the neighborhood each night to monitor the progress of my competition 

I don't want to get super critical of others though so I look for the things people are doing right. I also tell any neighbors out working on their yard that they are doing a great job and keep it up. I made an older woman in our neighborhood who has a nice yard shed a tear when I told her that her yard is my inspiration.... even though I will crush her


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi my name is Adam and I have a Lawn Care problem.
I have more pictures of my lawn in my phone, than of my children.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

They say the first step to recovery is admittance...
My name is Cliff and I have done or will do all of what I have read before this post :shock:


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

:lol: +1 ^


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Can relate 100% my wife I'm sure is sick of me checking out lawns anywhere we go. "Honey look that's a pretty nice lawn" or "oh man he's cutting that waaayyy too short" :lol:


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I do the same thing. I was in a training today and had to share something personal. My personal fact was I am addicted to lawn care and have to keep myself from giving others unsolicited lawn advice.


----------



## Mark102 (Oct 6, 2018)

My wife 100% told me the other day that she is jealous of the lawn. Maybe I have a problem &#129300;


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow looks like I'm not alone. Some of my friends call me crazygrass. But I like when is look this way


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

It's The Lawn Forum. You have plenty of company here.
We have a thread for playing games on our grass
We have a thread devoted to making memes for lawn nuts
A thread for lawn obsession
A thread for youtube channels about lawn care 
We even have a thread for lawn dreams

If you don't have a problem when you first come here, you will before you leave :thumbup:


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Ecubed said:


> Can relate 100% my wife I'm sure is sick of me checking out lawns anywhere we go. "Honey look that's a pretty nice lawn" or "oh man he's cutting that waaayyy too short" :lol:


I went away for work last week and asked my wife how the lawn was and if she could send me a pic of it. I was joking.... sort of 😎😂


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Thank you all for all the good laughs. This thread went exactly where I wanted it to go. As they say laughing is good for the soul.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

Thenenk said:


> I made an older woman in our neighborhood who has a nice yard shed a tear when I told her that her yard is my inspiration.... even though I will crush her


That's Hilarious :lol:


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> > Can relate 100% my wife I'm sure is sick of me checking out lawns anywhere we go. "Honey look that's a pretty nice lawn" or "oh man he's cutting that waaayyy too short" :lol:
> ...


Ya I'd prefer lawn pics over nudes from my wife 😂


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Sorry. I don't see your problem. Who on this forum doesn't do this? We are all a little twisted like that


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mmacejko said:


> Sorry. I don't see your problem. Who on this forum doesn't do this? We are all a little twisted like that


Who yo calling twisted? If you will pass me my crayons I will be glad to take a message


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I also have a problem... My wife doesn't understand me. Anyone got a solution for that?

For the first time in my life, I was declared "obsessed with mowing the lawn". I took it as a sign of progress, and a badge of honor


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

M32075 said:


> I constantly look out my front and back window of my house. Walk the property scratching my head pondering. Drive to run my errands constantly looking and wondering. Shaking my head at neighbors why there doing certain things. I have I think a extreme lawn addiction.I run errands and look at lawns. I watch neighbors do things to there lawns and need to control myself from stopping them thinking no that's totally wrong. I walk my property 3 times a day thinking of a new game plan attacking any issues I see. It's definitely a problem.


I am confused. I keep rereading this post over and over. I have not been able to locate this problem you speak of.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> > Can relate 100% my wife I'm sure is sick of me checking out lawns anywhere we go. "Honey look that's a pretty nice lawn" or "oh man he's cutting that waaayyy too short" :lol:
> ...


I've actually done this many times while traveling... and yes she did send pics


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Sometimes I think the 20+ year old version of myself is laughing at the current 40+ year old version of myself over this obsession.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

GoPre said:


> My wife thinks I'm a psycho.


Ding ding


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > I constantly look out my front and back window of my house. Walk the property scratching my head pondering. Drive to run my errands constantly looking and wondering. Shaking my head at neighbors why there doing certain things. I have I think a extreme lawn addiction.I run errands and look at lawns. I watch neighbors do things to there lawns and need to control myself from stopping them thinking no that's totally wrong. I walk my property 3 times a day thinking of a new game plan attacking any issues I see. It's definitely a problem.
> ...


This cracked me up 😂


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

That's the gift I got from my wife today


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Kissfromnick said:


> That's the gift I got from my wife today


Great shirt!


----------

